# Applying to NYU this year?



## Drew Johnton (Oct 9, 2003)

Hey...  I'm applying to NYU this year... Early Decision by Nov. 1..

I was just curious as to who on StudentFilms were doing the same thing? Lets complain to each other about the essays.... lets talk about how much we hope to get in.... You know.... kinda like a very pointless thread about a very meaningful subject.

Tooda-Loo


----------



## Drew Johnton (Oct 9, 2003)

Hey...  I'm applying to NYU this year... Early Decision by Nov. 1..

I was just curious as to who on StudentFilms were doing the same thing? Lets complain to each other about the essays.... lets talk about how much we hope to get in.... You know.... kinda like a very pointless thread about a very meaningful subject.

Tooda-Loo


----------



## Hoeks (Oct 11, 2003)

ehe I felt like that a year ago

the essay was a major headache

good luck!


----------



## Drew Johnton (Oct 11, 2003)

You said it man... Nothing I write ever seems good enough.

Its also the worst feeling when you know that the only thing holding you back from being accepted is your SAT score.  I got the GPA, I got portfolio.... I got evrerything accept the SAT score.  I have an 1120... I took it again today but if I don't do better I know my 1120 is not gonna hold up..


OH!.. It feels so good to complain.

Join me.


----------



## Hoeks (Oct 11, 2003)

mhhh I met people with that score

if they do not accept you, go to another film school, stay there one year, get an 4.0, go to NYU

I met one guy, hed had like a 1.5 in high school...went to a bad university, got a 3.7, made a good short, got into NYU

he is REALLY bad academicly....

SAT is just a small part, probably 10% on your application

in fact, grades, test scores, all that are 50%, the rest is portfolio

write PERSONAL, make them cry! 

...and do not be too honest dramatize!


----------



## Drew Johnton (Oct 11, 2003)

Yea, one of the essays is to dramatize an event in your life.... I wrote about a track meet in which I was just a freshman in a race of seniors and I came from behind to win third.

And my General essay is about my life and how I grew into film.

I am also told by alot of people who got into NYU that my film (Sweet love) will help me out alot because its better than the average student films the admissions see from incoming freshman.

They might have been just being nice.... but can I get your opinion on that?  NYU is really the only on my mind no and for the past 3 months... and probably for the next few months as well.

ut did you really meet people with an 1120 SAT score that got into NYU because that would really make me feel confident.


----------



## jdunn555 (Oct 12, 2003)

DREW!

lol...yeah, im applying to NYU for early decision.  Man i hate it so much. I finished my "event that effected your life" essay, and im working on the Tisch one now.  

Do you think it would be a good idea to use the first essay (event in your life that had effect on you) as the essay you also submit to tisch, or do you think its a good idea just to write another essay for tisch all together.

yeah... my portfolio is the film i made at the NYFA this summer, "The Theory of Love."  ill post it on the site in a month or two.


----------



## Drew Johnton (Oct 13, 2003)

I talked with ALan Denton and he said that he sent the same essay to both schools and got in.

I think I'm going to write two different essays because one has to under 500 words and one has to be 4 pages....  So it wouldn't really work out.

These essays suck.  Fortunitly I'm down WRITING the essays but i have to fix them up now.

How long is the film your sending in?  And when you went to NYFA which one did you go to and how long did you go for?

Dam.. I'm the nosiest person in the world when it comes to NYU... wow....

.


----------



## Alan Denton (Oct 13, 2003)

What? My name was mentioned?

Yes, I sent the same essay twice, only the second one was dramatically shortened and given a new title. But not one word in that 500-word essay wasn't in my 4-page essay. 

I felt that my essay was really strong, so why not just send it in twice. They go to different people anyway. 

good luck

--alan

------------------
http://www.alandenton.com
------------------


----------



## Hoeks (Oct 13, 2003)

ehe I wrote one Essay, 4 pages long, I send it to both Tisch and Admission comitee without Shortening or whatever. I was a lazy ass guy Well, I felt the essay kicks ass

Do not worry about that


----------



## jdunn555 (Oct 13, 2003)

I went to the NYFA program in Princeton for 4 weeks. It was a great time, and i walked away with a 9min film.   People there were making fun of me because i was basically whoring myself for extra film stock .


----------



## Drew Johnton (Oct 13, 2003)

Wow... a 9 minute film.... noone from the 4 week in MGM was allowed more than a 3 minute film...

and I was in the 6 week... and mine was still only 8:30


----------



## Hoeks (Oct 13, 2003)

drew if you have any questions, feel free to add me on AIM: Dalizmyname


----------



## jdunn555 (Oct 13, 2003)

yeah i know, when i was making it, i had to break all the curfew rules they set, plus all those for 5 or 6 people in my cast and crew.  True filmmaking! They said i could do it as long as it was done by the screening day.  Needless to say i finished editing it an hour before the public screening of 200 people.  Damn, if you ever want to make a 9 min film at NYFA, be ready to be pissed off by the teachers who nag you all the time, "IS YOUR FILM DONE YET!?!?!?"


----------



## MIND RITE (Oct 14, 2003)

I'm applying to NYU as well.  I got to get on that.  Is it much differnt from last years?

HOODIE PRODUCTIONS......"making it happen"


----------



## Drew Johnton (Oct 14, 2003)

I don't know... I didn't apply last year.

Thanks Hoeks.. You on my buddy list.


----------



## dpete (Oct 19, 2003)

did any of you guys take the SAT II?

http://www.petersoncinema.com


----------



## Hoeks (Oct 19, 2003)

SAT 2 is for pussies

I went full risk

just SAT 1


----------



## Jelstro (Oct 27, 2003)

Hey I'm still alive... So yeah, I'm finishing up my NYU application. All I have left to do is write my Resume of Creative works and I'm really confused. Do they want like a title of every film I did and what I did for it? Or just the ones that made money, got into shows, got on TV, etc? Can anyone help me here?

I didn't take the SAT II but my friend did, and he's like hella smart (he got like 1500 on the SAT, 32 on the ACT, and he's high school senior but he has so many college credits that he's actually like a Junior in college). Anyway, he got straight mauled by the Physics test. I forget what other one he did but it wasn't too pretty either.

-Jelstro
"So when ambition turns into competition, I'll never be the better man."


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2003)

For all those who are complaining about the NYU essay, take a look at this.



_________________________
http://www.jswfilms.com/


----------



## NotaMono (Oct 27, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><font size="-1">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by JW:
For all those who are complaining about the NYU essay, take a look at http://homepage.mac.com/jswoolf/essay.htm.


<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Was that written by someone you know?  I swear I read that same sample (Or similar one with the EXACT same last line) in a book of "All time great application essays" when I was writing mine in 1995.  It goes to show you how much creativity is appreciated on the essay.  

Best of luck to all people applying to school this year!

Nota "Did ok on the SAT II's" Mono


----------



## Alan Denton (Oct 27, 2003)

i wish that was my essay

------------------
http://www.alandenton.com
------------------


----------



## Hoeks (Oct 28, 2003)

yea the essay is awesome But be aware that IF you write such a thing, it HAS to be funny...if not, you are in big trouble

Imagine NYU...they have THOUSANDS of essays to read...if you make them cry or laugh, they will love you

ehe I made them most likely cry


----------



## Hoeks (Oct 28, 2003)

omg lol, this essay is so damn cool


----------



## Jelstro (Oct 28, 2003)

I must admit. I also went for tears.

-Jelstro
"So when ambition turns into competition, I'll never be the better man."


----------



## jarmusawa (Oct 28, 2003)

woah weird!  my english teacher read us that essay in class earlier this year.  funny stuff.

if youre looking for a witty signature, youre looking in the wrong place.


----------

